# Back in the Shop



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well after 3 1/2 weeks of not being in the shop, oh does it feel good. I have been fighting a bronchial infection due to wood dust even though I was wearing a Trend (not the Pro) all the time. I put new filters in it and I could still smell the wood. My Doctor told me if you can smell it you are breathing it. So I bought a AirStream AS 400 and yes they are expensive ($850). It is so nice as it is more comfortable to wear with a lot more air flow. So I have rerouted my DC and rehung my air cleaner from the ceiling. These are now remote controlled and go on when I walk in the shop. I wasn't very good about running them before. So hopefully this will cure a lot of problems. I finished a cherry bowl Saturday and completed the finish today. Sanding is no longer a problem. I should have been more diligent but got lazy felt I would be ok and that is on me. It came near turning into bronchial pneumonia. So just for your info please be safe and take precautions when sanding in your shop be it turning or flatwork.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

So, how many times have you said "Luke, I am your father" while wearing the new helmet? You should paint it black!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

No, not black, then he would look like Darth Vader!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea.. but what a force!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep could be either. It does have the force for sure.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

may the force be with you..... glad to have you back been wondering where you went


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rick. Right at 4 weeks with this stuff. Bronchial infections are nothing to mess with.


----------

